# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Sony] Sony Vpl-cs4 Δεν παίζει μετά από ανικατάσταση λάμπας

## ba99297

Γεια σας
Έχω έναν βιντεοπροβολέα Sony Vpl-cs4.
Κάποια στιγμή έκαψε λάμπα από απότομη διακοπή ρεύματος δεν πρόλαβε να κρυώσει
Πήρα από Ebay συμβατή 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231327535420...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

  και την αντικατέστησα αλλά πάλι τα ίδια
Αρχικά αναβόσβηνε το λαμπάκι lamp/cover που σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο το καπάκι της λάμπας ή του φίλτρου δεν έχει κλίσει σωστά. Έλεγξα αλλά δεν είδα κάτι περίεργο
Μετά από 4-3 προσπάθειες επανεκκίνησης το λαμπάκι άναψε μόνιμα που σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο σημαίνει ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΛΑΜΠΑΣ. Εδώ να πω ότι η λάμπα δεν άναψε ποτέ, δεν δούλεψε καθόλου
Επίσης να πω ότι έκανα την διαδικασία μηδενισμού των ωρών με το πάτημα των κουμπιών reset,<,>,enter αλλά πάλι τίποτε.
Μπορώ να ελέγξω κάπως την λάμπα? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβω οπτικά αν είναι καμένη? 
Επίσης να πω κάτι που παρατήρησα. Η λάμπα ήρθε σκέτη ( χωρίς τον σκελετό προσαρμογής στον προβολέα ). Έγώ ξεβίδωσα την παλιά και στην θέση της έβαλα αυτή που αγόρασα. Στην λάμπα φτάνουν δύο καλώδια από την φύσα που κουμπώνει στον προβολέα. Το ένα καλώδιο πάει στο πίσω μέρος της λάμπας και στο κέντρο και το άλλο στο πλάι. Είδα ότι αυτή που αγόρασα είχε ανάποδα τα καλώδια με αυτή που είχα. Δηλαδή ο δεξιά ακροδέκτης της φύσας πήγαινε στο πλάι της λάμπας και ο αριστερά στο κέντρο της λάμπας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει η λάμπα πολικότητα ? Μου ακούγεται λίγο κουφό αλλά ως άσχετος ρωτάω. Η λάμπα δεν είναι led.
Μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο?
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## klik

η προηγούμενη έκανε ρωγμή; θάμπωσε;  μηπως χάλασε η πλακετα και οχι ή λαμπα... οσο για τη λαμπα με το housing, φερτη να τη δοκιμασω σε αλλο προβολέα.

----------

